# micro bubbles in silicone seam?!?



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

I got my new 50 gallon 48" tank set up about 18hrs ago. I have just noticed on one of the seams between the glass panes there are THOUSANDS of bubbles. They start about 2inchs from the bottom of the tank and go up to about an inch from the top. I called petsmarts 1-800 # and the guy I spoke to had no idea what I was talking about and told me it "should" be fine. My last tank had several but no where near this many. Im not sure if I should be worried or not? THanks sorry the pics are blury I couldnt get my cam to focus on it. If you blow them up you can see it a little better.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I can see nothing out of the ordinary in the photos. This is one of the rare occasions where I agree with a Petsmart employee - you should be fine. Seam failures of professionally manufactured tanks sold via chain stores are as rare as hen's teeth!


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

so the line of bubbles in the seam is fine. I shouldnt be worried? im not doubting you i just really dont want 50 gallons of water on my floor or my demasoni *** been growing out and collecting for the last 6 mnts to die. Thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps take a look at some of the other tanks at the store.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

The store had 3 50 gallons all of them had a few tiny bubbles in the silicone the one I picked had the fewest. It wasnt till I filled it up and it sat for sometime before the the thousands of bubbles appeared.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't be too concerned about it.


----------



## jmlp3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats good to know, I have a similar concern as well on two of my seams in the back of my 150gall, and am happy to be reassured not to worry about it. So long has the tank is level, and the stand sturdy, you are ok.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

jmlp3 said:


> Thats good to know, I have a similar concern as well on two of my seams in the back of my 150gall, and am happy to be reassured not to worry about it. So long has the tank is level, and the stand sturdy, you are ok.


Ditto - entire the tank is level and sturdy and yo're good to go.
I bought a Perfecto 125g and after the I filled it there were noticeable bubbles, stretches in the black silcone inching at the seam. I contacted Marineland and the brought photos to the LFS, all said it's normal and ok - so far so good :thumb:


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

For what it's worth, I was looking at the first tank I built, back in the mid 60s when I was about 15. There are lots of bubbles 9some fairly large) in the seams, as I used a squeeze tube. It is still in use today.


----------

